# Tiny rust spots! Detailing clay - any experience?



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Just been out to give the Tribby a Spring polish and have come across hundreds of tiny pinprick size rust spots, almost all on the back doors. Worrisome to say the least, so I got on the net and found that they could be surface mineral contaminants, rail dust etc. Having recently come back from some pretty harsh winter driving conditions on the continent I'm also worried about salt damage worsening the rust. Of course, since the van is white, it's pretty easy to see.

Question is, there seems to be a lot of advice that says clay detailing bars might work to remove them. £20 quid at Halfords. Anyone have experience of this particular problem and trying this stuff??


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I use this stuff

http://www.meguiarsshop.co.uk/?gclid=CKff9fLJ3JkCFQKhkwodoV-FWg

Along with their 3 in 1 car care system - and its brilliant 

PS - How was the Pellopenese?


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Autoquest said:


> I use this stuff
> 
> http://www.meguiarsshop.co.uk/?gclid=CKff9fLJ3JkCFQKhkwodoV-FWg
> 
> ...


Hello!
It ended up being so much more than the Ppnse! To be honest, I got a little bored just hanging about on the beach so I scoured mid-Greece and most of Italy in the bargain. I'm a little in love with certain bits of Italy but wouldn't rule out another couple of months in Greece next year. Still trying to finish my blog/article. Bl***y work is getting in the way! 
Thanks for the tip on Meguiars - sure hope it works!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Thought I'd keep fishing...

Anyone familiar with this problem??


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Have a look at this thread Clicky !!

You are best with a sonus green clay bar or a bilt hamer soft clay bar for beginners.

The bilt hamer one is ok to use with water as a lubricant


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

JacSprat said:


> Just been out to give the Tribby a Spring polish and have come across hundreds of tiny pinprick size rust spots, almost all on the back doors. Worrisome to say the least, so I got on the net and found that they could be surface mineral contaminants, rail dust etc. Having recently come back from some pretty harsh winter driving conditions on the continent I'm also worried about salt damage worsening the rust. Of course, since the van is white, it's pretty easy to see.
> 
> Question is, there seems to be a lot of advice that says clay detailing bars might work to remove them. £20 quid at Halfords. Anyone have experience of this particular problem and trying this stuff??


hi jacsprat, 
providing that the particles were just airborne, they should easily just cut out farecla g3 or g10 (modern day t-cut) should do the trick be lot easier if they were mopped out with a polisher saves on elbow grease, just have to be careful the contmainate has not burnt into paintwork would leave micro blisterring then like ninute pitting.


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Aha! I knew if I jigged the line I'd eventually catch some advice.
Ta chaps. I just hope it works. When I first noticed it (it seems to have happened almost overnight!) I panicked and thought I'd need a body shop and new paint. I'll try to work on it tomorrow using your advice. Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Nite!


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

gnscloz said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> > Just been out to give the Tribby a Spring polish and have come across hundreds of tiny pinprick size rust spots, almost all on the back doors. Worrisome to say the least, so I got on the net and found that they could be surface mineral contaminants, rail dust etc. Having recently come back from some pretty harsh winter driving conditions on the continent I'm also worried about salt damage worsening the rust. Of course, since the van is white, it's pretty easy to see.
> ...


That did the trick - thanks a lot! I did pop into my local body shop just to be on the safe side. He just clucked his tongue and asked me if I had been in for a service recently. I had, and he said they must have been grinding next to my van and sent metal fragments everywhere :evil: . It took me hours of hard labour to get them all off.
Seems like everytime I go into a 'professional' for something van-related, it comes out with some kind of negligence damage. :x

Thanks again for your help lads!
Jacquie


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi jaquie,
Our twin had the same problem when used in heavy winter salt deposits would get into the paint work :evil: a quick polish and they were out .

reason this happens is the paint is now "enviromentally friendly" ie ****soft nit like the old hard as nails paint of old, we started using a marine teflone coat in the polish with good results  

tramp


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

It is called industrial fallout. It can come about through being near an industrial estate, or even from being in a bodyshop. What it is in essense is tiny hot specs that fall on your paint and melt in. More harsh grinder spatter is quite common when it has been near or in a bodyshop/workshop.

The valeters trick is simple. You have to listen very carefully now as it is quite a proceadure!

You will need a damp chamois, a dry cloth, a pot of good polish and a spray bottle of acid. Usually alloy wheel cleaner - wear gloves as it is hydroflouric acid and pretty nasty!

Wet the dry cloth with the acid, wipe over the panel quickly DO NOT ALLOW TO DRY - wipe over with the damp chamois quickly as you can, and then throw the polish on and buff - job done! That is called acid bathing! Be confident, but be quick. Have someone holding things to hand if need be.

For harsher grinder spatter, Use a good glob of polish over the area, a bit at a time and without using pressure gently run a razor blade over the surface. Dont panic if you see tiny scratches appear, just don't make any deep ones! Once you have scraped over, keeping polish on the area (stops the blade digging in) buff up, and again, job done. You will need to keep it polished every two weeks to stop the spatter coming back. (The paint surface itself has been breached)


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> It is called industrial fallout. It can come about through being near an industrial estate, or even from being in a bodyshop. What it is in essense is tiny hot specs that fall on your paint and melt in. More harsh grinder spatter is quite common when it has been near or in a bodyshop/workshop.
> 
> The valeters trick is simple. You have to listen very carefully now as it is quite a proceadure!
> 
> ...


Hmm - a bit late for me as I G3d the hell out of it already. Thankfully it was mostly on the back doors, but I continue finding rusting spots in the nooks and crannies. Hopefully all these suggestions will help the next victim! I'm wondering now if I need to polish it every two weeks (or is that just if you use acid? :? :? ) now as you suggest. I'm sure I don't have anything better to do with my time (work, cook, live, breathe). Thanks Mr. Holywell Service Garage.

Jacquie


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi if you cut them off with g3 thats it a coat of wax and bobs your uncle


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

gnscloz said:


> hi if you cut them off with g3 thats it a coat of wax and bobs your uncle


G3 and 10 as suggested. Confident now. Thanks very much for your help!

Jacquie


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

body wax will last 14 days, you can either do it fortnightly or monthly whichever. It will keep it at bay, and as an added bonus for your efforts, when you trade the van in, you will get lots more for it! It will keep scratches at bay, the flies will fall off and any bushes you brush past will slide along nicely without digging in! Clean van says alot about how it has been treated and maintained - great when you come to sell!


----------

